# Just wondering...



## Lukes Mummy (Jan 7, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone can help...

Can stress dramatically affect your monthly cycle? 

I was on pill for 7 years, came off and fell pregnant within 2 months... I lost this baby at 6 weeks.  I then fell pregnant another 2 months later and this baby I lost due to a missed miscarriage at 8/9 weeks for which I had an ERPC.  Another 6 months later, I fell pregnant again and my son was stillborn at 21+1wks due to very severe SLOS.  After him, I didn't fall pregnant for about 10 months and when i did, I lost the baby within days.  That was last January and since then nothing.

My cycle was always fairly regular (around 30 days) but in the past year has become very irregular.  Some months it comes at 15 days (and that's from 1st day of last period) and others it comes at 33 days.  There is nothing whatsoever regular about it anymore.  I was taking ovulation tests etc but had to stop as it was taking over!  I occasionally take one now and again and i get positives so I know i'm ovulating.  My fiance and I have also both had tests - his swimmers are in the billions and 75% of those were moving forward as they should be, and I have a big ovary reserve and my womb is in good condition.  So I honestly cannot work this out.

I had bloods taken recently which showed that my thyroid is borderline.  The normal level is 9-20 and mine is at 9.2.  I know stress plays a part but in comparison to the past few years, i'm a huge amount calmer and less stressed i general.

With the irregular periods it's become impossible to know when I'm due, therefore no idea about when i can take pregnancy tests.

I'm having a bad day as far as positivity goes!  We've tried pre-seed oil (which in the past worked instantly with conceiving), and we don't miss my ovulating but it's not happening.

The SLOS means every pregnancy carries a 1 in 4 risk of baby getting it and getting to the 10 week mark and getting a CVS (which is all very stressful in itself cause how do i not bond with a baby that I know i'll prob lose).  We're due to start IVF/PGD this year but my doctor would prefer me to get pregnant naturally because of the emotional strain involved in ivf etc and knowing how unstable i am that terrifies me! But i have to try....

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! lol hate this!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Luke's
So so sorry to hear all of your early MC and have you ever had recurrett MC from your GP. And no stress doesn't stop you from getting or staying pregnant  and as for thyroid I think your is way too ugh as they would like it to be around 1-2  so od know where 9.2 coming from.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy (Jan 7, 2013)

I had a thrombofelia screening at miscarriage clinic and that tests your blood thoroughly for any problems and they all came back clear.  I think the biggest problem with the miscarriages is because my fiance and I both carry the gene for SLOS and a symptom of the severe SLOS is early miscarriage.  But i honestly just don't know why I'm not even falling pregnant now or why all of a sudden, my periods have gone so haywire :/

Thank you for your reply!

Kayleigh xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh ok Luke  that a bugger as that what happen with my recurret test  all clear lol  have you thought about baby asprin as I was told to start taking daily when I went for recurrett MC test and low dose of steriod.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

And as for AF going haywire it is all normal so I start having massage to make it come at the right time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmmmm no I haven't heard anything about baby aspirin...

I also didn't know massage could your affect your AF? xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes massage is fab to bring your AF within a day or 2 after massage  so I have it to bring my AF and before I ovulate to relax me  but not during 2 week so I have it twice a month.
Be ky7 xx


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had such a horrible time. Have you been referred to a recurrent miscarriage clinic? When did you find out about your SLOS? Just wondering as I guess of your losses only one was definitely due to that. It's a shame they didn't test your last lost baby? I only say this because if you did do IVF PGD, which is super expensive if you don't get funding, and you are m/c for reasons not to do with the slos, then you are wasting your time and money as the chances are, even if you get a normal embi, that you will m/c again which will be devastating. But if your losses are due to slos, then i totally disagree with your consultant. IVF is hard, none more so than a failed IVF, but as hard as repeatedly sitting in a bath while you bleed away your pg or you give birth to a dead baby? No frigging contest, in my view. I don't know about the changes in your cycle. Stress can play a part of course. If you do IVF, they should run all the right blood tests to measure your hormone levels (amh etc) to see how you may respond to the treatment. I hope you join the PGD board in the future or have luck naturally. All the best.


----------



## Lukes Mummy (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you! Very helpful info there!



As far as we know, only Luke had the SLOS..... The first baby was a home loss so i'll never know, the 2nd baby didn't have it (they tested it in lab after ERPC but at this point we didn't know anything about the SLOS) Post mortem with Luke and referral to geneticist was when we discovered the SLOS and my 4th baby was also too early to tell and was a home loss.

I got the thrombofelia screening at the miscarriage clinic which came back clear and what they suggested was next time I fall pregnant, take progesterone to help the lining of the womb, but I've never managed to get pregnant really since 

Any scans i've ever had haven't revealed any problems with my womb or anything either so i'm literally just in complete confusion.

A few people have suggested an underlying hormone problem, but i've been getting bloods taken regularly and the borderline thyroid is what's showing up.  I did have low iron levels but I was on meds for that and now my levels are ok.

xxxxxxx


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Luke's Mummy - I just replied to you on another thread.

Becky7 is right, TSH of 9.2 is far too high. I would def say this is affecting things for you.

You must get it down to below 2.

Take a look at this link

http://thyroid.about.com/od/hormonepregnantmenopause1/a/Hypothyroidism-Hashimotos-Disease-Pregnancy.htm

Good Luck x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Lukes Mummy (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you!!!

I think i'm going to have to see the doc and get her to explain things again cause i'm so confused!!! The nurse told me the normal range for thyroid was between 9 and 20 and the link you posted said it should be about 2?

If that's the case, no wonder my cycles are erratic!!!  

This is all very confusing lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Luke  do you feel tired and do you feel you have put on weight etc as there are load of side effect of thyroids so maybe if you could look up at it and see what it is you feel as before I found out I got underactive thyroids I have spend a year trying to lose weight but I couldn't and I alway feel so so tired that I had to have a nap and early night  My hair fell out etc and when I start taking med I feel top of the world and I lost weight so it does make huge different.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Becky 

No i'm more the other end of the scale.... I struggle to put weight on!  Right now i'm 7 and a half stone and trying to get to 8 stone but i've always been on the smaller side... the heaviest I ever was was 8 and a half stone and that's when I was 5 months pregnant with Luke.

I am literally just totally confused about the thyroid thing.... especially cause they're telling me it's borderline but just regularly checking my blood to monitor it rather than treat it.  My dad said that's because they need to know exactly what's happening with it.  I'm due to go back at the end of the month to get it checked again.

I also do get really energyless and lethargic but i think a lot of that's down to my lack of an appetite and i'm also on anti depressants so I don't know if the depression plays a part in that....

AND i feel exhausted and like i've lost a year just purely from losing Luke.  He was born on 27th Feb 2011 but I was on sedatives until the August so think that's messed my head up too :/

One thing the doctor did say was that usually, when the thyroid is low, there's another thing that usually increases to make up for it, but mine isn't?  She actually said that's typical with you lol and nothing's ever simple.  hahaha

Thanks again!

Kayleigh xxxxx


----------

